# Let's talk hunting and fishing fees/licenses



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I think Maine is outrageous in its fees to hunt and fish....a serious hunter/fisher
gets this...otherwise you pay tag and stamp fees beyond the regular hunting license....

The customer must be a Maine resident to be eligible for this license.

The Superpack license includes fishing, hunting, archery, and muzzleloading licenses as well as migratory waterfowl, pheasant, fall turkey, spring turkey, bear, and coyote night hunt permits. Please note that the Superpack license does not include the Supersport certificate, or the Expanded Archery Antlered and Expanded Archery Antlerless permits.

Customers must submit proof of a previous adult archery license from Maine or any other state, province, or country in any year after 1979 or having successfully completed an archery safety course or submit a notarized affidavit.

Customers must submit proof of a previous adult firearms license from Maine or any other state, province, or country in any year after 1975 or having successfully completed a firearms hunter safety course or submit a notarized affidavit.

A customer 10 years of age or older and under 16 years of age may purchase the Superpack license without meeting the archery and firearms safety course requirements. However, they must follow all laws related to these activities. In addition, the Superpack license is probably not a good deal from a price perspective for a customer in this age bracket since they get many of the licenses and permits at reduced rates already.

The state fee for the Superpack license is $200 and the agent fee is $2. It can be found near the bottom of the 2006 license.

In regard to convicted felons, the same law applies to the Superpack license as applies to the firearms hunting license. A convicted felon is not allowed to buy either license unless they have a permit to carry a firearm which may be obtained from the Department of Public Safety (624-7210).

A customer who purchases the Superpack license is entitled to 6 free chances in the moose lottery for that year. The customer will still have to submit a Moose Permit Application and will need to indicate on the application that they are a Superpack license holder. There will be specific instructions on the Moose Permit Application for Superpack license holders.

A customer who purchases the Superpack license is also eligible for entry into a special category in the annual Any-Deer Permit Lottery. In order to qualify for the special category the customer must apply in a Wildlife Management District (WMD) that has at least 5,000 permits allocated in it. In addition, the law states that no more that 2.5% of the Any-Deer permits in those districts will be allocated to Superpack license holders. The customer will still have to submit an Any-Deer Permit Application and will need to indicate on the application that they are a Superpack license holder in order to be entered into the special lottery category. There will be specific instructions on the Any-Deer Permit Application for Superpack license holders.

Since the vast majority of customers will not be eligible for the crossbow license until they take a crossbow safety course, the Superpack license will not include the crossbow hunting license. However, any Superpack license holder who meets the eligibility requirements for a crossbow hunting license can get the crossbow hunting license added to their Superpack license at no charge by contacting IF&W directly. We will update their license and Email/mail it to them immediately. We will revisit this next year once we see how many people meet the crossbow hunting license requirements.

The law also provided for a reduced rate ($175) Superpack license for a person who holds two or more of the lifetime licenses (hunt, fish, or archery). 

You also have to pay to be part of the moose lottery and then if you are picked there is another tag fee of $52...

And non-residents are really over-charged....

Just to turkey hunt its $33 for one turkey....the hunting part of this license allows you to tag one buck deer also...so bag limits are low as well.

How are rates where you live?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Y'all are getting shafted! Here you can get a "Sportsman's license that covers all hunting and fishing, including archery, along with all your big game tags for $40 per year. Back in the early 80's I bought a Lifetime Sportsman's License for $300 . I broke even after 7.5 years and its all free for the rest of my life


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

My son got a lifetime license when he was 6yo...and we are thinking of getting one for daughter now too...

The unfortunate result of over-priced hunting is POACHING....which skews numbers...

An out of state moose tag is nearly $500...plus license and lottery fees, lodging and possibly a guide.


----------



## Rockin'B (Jan 20, 2006)

I paid $45.00 for three deer tags.


----------



## jross (Sep 3, 2006)

I pay $72.25 for an All Around Sportsmans license which covers general gun, bow and fishing. Add $28 each for an extended bow, muzzleloader, and gun permits. $19 for a spring turkey permit. Then there is the federal duck stamp and the state duck stamp. I can legally kill over 100 deer per season, 2 a day in January alone. I need all this on my own land. My neighbor gets 6 free deer permits for crop depredation and he asks me to help him use them.


----------



## pyrnad (Jan 22, 2006)

In Maine if you own 10 acres or more, and it is used for agricultural purposes, you do not need a license to hunt deer. I just go out in my woods during hunting season. We do not allow hunters on our land. The deer get pushed to our land by other hunters.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

We dont make any landowner claim because you are not allowed to post your property :shrug: and generally we dont hunt on our own property....and we don't claim farm due to NAIS possibilities.... :shrug: 

Lexington though has possibilities.....my mother has started to name the deer :nono:


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

Dunno about adult costs as DH is the hunter in our family. However, we bought lifetime TN hunting/fishing license for our three kids for their second birthdays. If you buy the lifetime license before their third birthday, it is only $200. We figured that if they went fishing every year, it would pay for itself by adulthood...

-Joy


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2006)

Oklahoma

A residential hunting or fishing license is $20. each. A combination Hunting and Fishing license is $37.00 Plus, you have to purchase a hunting and fishing legacy permit for $5.00, this money is suppose to go towards the purchase of more hunting and fishing property. Once you have purchased your hunting license you have to purchase your deer permits, which is $20. per tag per deer you intend to hunt. You are allowed 6 deer in Oklahoma so that could be up to $120 for deer tags. Other tags and permits you have to purchase seperately are trapping license, furbearer license, duck stamps, and not sure really what else.


----------

